# X3 repair indy shop (near jersey city)



## PunSin (9 mo ago)

Need urgent help. X3 owner- 2014 63K miles in great condition. Display showed coolant issues. Went to BMW bloomfield store - gave quote of 4K+ for replacing water pump.(1.5K), replacing transmission pan gasket (1.5K) and replace front brake pads, rotor and sensor (1K). This is huge for us. Can anyone please recommemd reliable Indy shop for bmw X3 near jersey city where i can get quotes. Thanks very much


----------

